# Hummidity



## Tanner. C (Dec 15, 2017)

Got two questions on it. My first is 30% okay during the winter? That is the lowest percent it gets during the day with my current set up. 

Question two. Is to much hummidity bad for paphs? I have some com pots and a small seedling in a hummidity dome that averages 95% hummidity. Is that to much? My thought was higher hummidity would help as they are forming new and longer roots.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2017)

High humidity with air movement is great for seedling pretty much all orchids, 95 percent in stagnant air will promote rot and pathogens


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2017)

30% is way too low IMHO.
Jungles in Asia are 90% most of the time, but very constant air movement


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2017)

My humidity is constant 80 percent with good air flow


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I'll make sure to have good air movement! 

As for my hummidity. Might be hard to adjust as I grow in my bedroom on a metal rack.


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 15, 2017)

Really wish I had a greenhouse our actual plant room. Can't really put a humidifier in my bedroom without worrying about wreaking it. 

Best thing I could try us putting hummidity trays under my racks to help create more hummidity.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm curious as to what the heck goes on in your bedroom that might wreck a humudifier


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 16, 2017)

consettbay2003 said:


> I'm curious as to what the heck goes on in your bedroom that might wreck a humudifier




It's more so that my windows have wood frame and I'm worried about them rotting and mold issues. It's my parent's house and they don't want to take any chances on that.


----------



## troy (Dec 16, 2017)

Hawaii, florida, louisiana etc.. are all very humid places, those structures are just fine!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2017)

Make a mini greenhouse by enclosing the shelving in plastic and add a small fan and ultrasonic humidifier.


----------



## Ray (Dec 16, 2017)

What kind of rack are your plants on? I purchased a chrome one from Home Depot, and put a vinyl humidity tent from Growers Supply over it, and it works beautifully. It even has two zippers so you can open the entire front for watering and handling the plants.


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 16, 2017)

Ray said:


> What kind of rack are your plants on? I purchased a chrome one from Home Depot, and put a vinyl humidity tent from Growers Supply over it, and it works beautifully. It even has two zippers so you can open the entire front for watering and handling the plants.





That is the exact metal rack I have! Could you please send me the link to grower cover you use


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2017)

or just wrap in clear plastic, for now.


----------



## Ray (Dec 17, 2017)

Tanner. C said:


> That is the exact metal rack I have! Could you please send me the link to grower cover you use





I did link it in the body of the message....


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 17, 2017)

I found it now, thank you for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Ray (Dec 17, 2017)

Actually, now that I think about it, I have a new one I can send you for $35.


----------



## Tanner. C (Dec 17, 2017)

Ray said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I have a new one I can send you for $35.





Email sent  thank you!


----------

